# Pushing an rc Script to the Background, Login Before Completion



## BawdyAnarchist (Nov 13, 2022)

I have an rc script to autostart some jails. My only problem is that I can't login to my system until all jails are started. I'm sure this answer is out there in the ether somewhere, but I can't seem to get the search criteria quite right, seeing as how there's lots of language about backgroudn processes and rc scripts, etc.

Is there some option or flag I can set, so that service pushes the custom rc.d script to the background and allows me to login before completion?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 13, 2022)

Set your rc.d script to:
AFTER: LOGIN


----------

